# Our Youngest Rescue!!



## virginia (Sep 28, 2006)

Two days ago I got a call from Cindy a groomer at a Small animal clinic where I took two rescue dogs to get spayed. We got to talking and I told her I did Mini Horse rescue too and gave her my card. Never thinking she'd have any cause to call. One week later, here comes IRWIN. The poor little guy was born 9/11/06 and was rejected by his mom and then his sire tried to kill him. What a way to come into the world. Someone "rescued" him ( I think stole but I didn't ask) he was passed thru 4 sets of people before he wound up with me. All this in less than two weeks time. They were mostly city people and had no idea what to do with him. Their hearts were in the right place though.

Irwin was named for the late Steve Irwin, I think it is a fit tribute. He is a little doll but a bit confused as to who is mommy. During the day he is in with my weanlings and at night he sleeps in my bathroom. At least that's what I had planned. He goes into a panic if he's not with me. It wouldn't be too bad if he could Hee Haw but all he can do is Hee. Don't know why. But if you see this little grey bundle of fuzz running around heeing his head off, you would melt. I did today and let him follow me around. Left the back door open so he can come and go mostly he comes. Irwin learned to use the stairs two seconds after I went up. I've tripped over him 5 times today. He won't let my Farm Manager Izzy come near him except to feed him and now he won't eat for my grandson. I'm at work so they take care of him when I'm not there. Izzy claims he hates her. All he'll do is rub against my computer chair waiting for me to come home. I absolutely love the little critter but he needs soeome who would be home with all the time. So it is with great reluctance that I am putting him up for adoption. It will have to be a special home on the East Coast with someone

who can be with him 24/7 ...

Oh one of his ears is broken from where his sire tried to kill him. He's on the mend but I'm not sure about his ear.






















IRWINs Mom Ginny


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 28, 2006)

OHHH Ginny, I wish I was on the east coast I would take that little Irwin in a heartbeat!



:



:



: , and since I dont work out--I could be with him 24/7 too! He is ADORABLE. He deserves to be made a permanent member of YOUR hosehold..and YES, have his own bedroom in your bathroom. As my hubby, Bob, would say---everyone needs a second bathroom ...to keep horses /donkeys in, and a spare bedroom just for birds....of course he says this in a very condescending way... :bgrin Give that little bundle of long eard love a (((HUG))) from me. Corinne


----------



## chandab (Sep 29, 2006)

Poor little guy. He's so cute. Hopefully, you can find him just the right home; whether it be yours or another loving CMHR supporter.


----------



## LaraP (Sep 29, 2006)

Ginny he is truly priceless. I just have no question.. What if we lived in Eastern TN, is that considered the East Coast?? LOL

Lara


----------



## tifflunn (Sep 29, 2006)

He is so cute- a week and a half earlier-could have put him on the transport train- I would have taken the little guy



:


----------



## frekles93 (Sep 29, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Hey GINNY!!!! Im still wanting him here in MISSOURI! Ifn we could get that relay going I would take him!!!! He could go to work with me since I work at a vet clinic![/SIZE]

April


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Sep 29, 2006)

He is so precious........I would take him in a heart beat too........lol........I love my donkey boys.......



:



:



: nothing is better then a donkey who talks to you and hugs you..... :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## wantminimore (Sep 29, 2006)

I had an orphan donkey live in my house for about a week. The baby was born here and his mother got sick soon after he was born and had to be put down. I already had this little guy sold so he was only with me for about a week. He slept on my living room floor and I slept on the couch. I had a night light going and Willy would wake me up, i'd take him out to go to the bathroom and then we'd come in and i'd feed him.

I have on video my son and Willy (donkey) watching TV together in the living room.

Leslie


----------



## jdomep (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh so sweet! Our little Colonel Tom was born in May and rejected by him mommy - we trained him to drink from a bucket (so much nicer than the bottle



: ) he did wonderful on goats milk. I wish you the best of luck with him!! We are in PA (Lancaster County)and would help you out ... PM me...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh gee, Ginny...didnt you hear the geographical locations of states were going to change and northeast Wisconsin would be considered the EAST COAST... :bgrin



:



: (Well, it dont hurt to try...lol...) He is a doll and I hope you find him the PERFECT home, he deserves it and so much more. BTY--my 2nd bathroom is always available for a special stall... :bgrin Corinne


----------



## shortymisty (Sep 29, 2006)

Major AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW factor, what a cutie, and shame on his daddy for hurting him. He's such a sweetie. Love to have him, my girls would welcome another of their own and we have a room available hee hee, don't think hubby knows I'm cleaning it up for animals and not human guest :new_shocked:


----------



## Denali (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi, I am just popping over from the Donkey forum. You might want to post this little guy over there!! Of course, if you think Michigan is east coast, then you can just send him over here!!



: Irwin is just stinkin' cute!!!



:

Vicki


----------



## twister (Sep 29, 2006)

:



: Irwin is just heart meltingly gorgeous



: I have a bathroom just crying our for him :bgrin

Course I am in Ontario and not on any coast never mind the east coast lol. Are you sure you can't keep him, donkeys are immensely loyal, when they bond they really bond. I love the story about him rubbing on your computer chair, such a sweetie.

Yvonne


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 29, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]AWWWWW



: !! I wish I had another stall for him at my mom's. He's precious and my mom has always wanted a donkey. I hope you find him a home soon.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## h2t99 (Sep 30, 2006)

Just wondering if they had found a home for Irwin? I would take him but I live in Michigan, so if you decide that is not to far let me know!!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 1, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Irwin is absolutely adorable, oh my gosh...



:




: I know I'm not exactly on the east coast (central Alabama) but I would love to love him forever!! :aktion033: Have you found a home for Irwin yet Ginny? I see Corinne has her wheels turning too...



: The reason I am asking is that my uncle lives in Floyd, VA and he is coming down in two weeks to visit my grandmother. Are you anywhere near Floyd? I have lots of room, companions and love to give him!



: Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## lilfoot (Oct 1, 2006)

Aww! What a sweet, darling babe



:

Shouldn't have trouble placing that cutie...sounds like lots of interest, everywhere.

:aktion033: Keep up the wonderful lovin' Ginny :aktion033:


----------



## virginia (Oct 1, 2006)

GREAT NEWS!!! IRWIN has a new home. 2 new homes actually! Julie (jdomep) contacted me with an offer of a home for the little guy. Her and her friend Kari both have mini donkeys and live near each other. Their farms are in PA. They had a foal this year that was rejected by it's mom too so they know how to care for one. Kari has a Jenny that is very motherly and will take on the training of Irwin to teach him that he is a donkey and not a human. It's cute when they are young but when they grow up it can be very dangerous to be around a donkey that thinks it's a human.

I really think this was meant to be. On Sat I had to go to PA to deliver one of my weanlings to his new family and we were to meet at the !81 rest stop at mile marker 80. Turned out that Julies and Keris farms were less than 20 minutes away!! Keri met me there and it was soooo much fun. I had my colt and Irwin in the Pet area waiting for my colts new family and BOY did we ever attract attention. They had their pictures taken at least 50 times and close to 200 hundred people stoped by to ooh and ahh over them. I was very impressed by Keris knowledge and caring and her little boys love for the babies. It was a wonderful day. I have no worries or concerns for Irwin, he has the very best home and lots of people to love him and will know he's a donkey. It was very hard on me to give him up as we had really bonded. But I knew it was for the best.

Another success for CMHR.

Thank you to all that offered to take this darling little guy into your homes and into your hearts.

Ginny StP


----------



## shortymisty (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah for Irwin :aktion033:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 1, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]That is wonderful! He will be so happy there!



: :aktion033: Julie, we want to see pictures on the donkey board of Irwin at his new home when you get a chance!! :aktion033: Another happy ending!!



: Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Oct 1, 2006)

:



:



: This little guy is awesome! I will upload pics and post them soon.


----------



## jdomep (Oct 2, 2006)

It is amazing to see first hand all of the hard work CMHR does and now it means even more that the donations I have sent in the past continue! Who knows how many more Irwin's are out there needing our help!

Virginia is there a process I need to go through to add CMHR's link on our web page?

We'll give the little bug a BIG hug for you!!


----------

